# Photoshop CS in Ursprungszustand zurücksetzen



## The-God (31. März 2005)

Hi,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Photoshop CS ohne Neuinstallation in den Ursprungszustand zurückzusetzen. Bin vor kurzem mit Hilfe von Google auf eine Seite auf Adobe.com gestoßen auf der etwas von Tastenkombinationen stand die man beim Ladevorgang halten muss. Ich hab mir das damals nicht durchgelesen weil ich da das Problem noch nicht hatte und jetzt denke ich das mir die Tastenkombinationen eventuelle weiterhelfen können. Weiß jemand etwas darüber ?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2005)

STRG + SHIFT + ALT drücken und halten, nachdem das Starticon geklickt wurde und solange halten, bis PS komplett geladen ist und darauf hinweist, das die Einstellungen "gelöscht" werden.


----------



## The-God (31. März 2005)

Ja danke genau das habe ich gesucht. Leider hat sich mein Problem noch nicht gelöst. Ich habe ein Bild bzw. ein Wallpaper in dem sich ein Bild von einer Person befindet wenn ich jetzt  das Bild als BMP speichere und ich es mir dann anschaue ist es viel dunkler als das Bild was ich in Photoshop sehe. Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2005)

Überprüfe mal deine Farbeinstellungen, Farbprofile, etc....

( RGB/CMYK, 8Bit/16Bit, Gamma, etc.... )


----------



## The-God (31. März 2005)

Hab die Einstellungen gerade geprüft alles korrekt (RGB, 8Bit, etc.)

Das ist ja merkwürdig. Gerade eben habe ich die Bitmap Datei wieder in Photoshop geöffnet und dort ist das Bild heller. Wenn ich es mir aber mit IrfanView oder der Windows Bildanzeige öffne ist das Bild dunkel. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht...


----------

